# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καρδερίνα οχτάρα!

## kostas karderines



----------


## jk21

Κωστα δικια σου ειναι; ηξερα για τις εξαρες ,σαν κατι το ξεχωριστο ,το ανωτερο .Οταν ημουν μικρος θυμομουν οτι λεγανε οι μεγαλοι οτι κελαηδανε καλυτερα ,αλλα παλιοτερα εδω νομιζω εμπειρα μελη ειχαν πει οτι ειναι μυθος 

Να εξησω οτι ο αριθμος που χαρακτηριζει τις καρδερινες σε 4αρες ,6αρες ,8αρες ειναι οι λευκες μεγαλες κηλιδες δεξια αριστερα στα φτερα της ουρας

----------


## kostas karderines

Ναι δημητρη δικιά μου είναι!μια φορά ειχα δει και δωδεκαρα! Το συγκεκριμένο πουλι επίσης αντι για 12 φτερά στην ουρα έχει 14! Απο φωνη δεν φτουράει, οτι λενε είναι μύθος!εαν κελαηδούσε απο την ουρα τοτε ενταξει!  :Jumping0046: επίσης οσα πουλια έβγαλε βγήκαν όλα τεσσαρες!!!όπως και το αλλο παραμύθι οτι οι κερασατες είναι αρχηγοι κοπάδιων ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ακομα και αν δεν κελαηδαει ειναι ενα ιδιαιτερο πουλι!!!

----------


## stefos

> Ναι δημητρη δικιά μου είναι!μια φορά ειχα δει και δωδεκαρα! Το συγκεκριμένο πουλι επίσης αντι για 12 φτερά στην ουρα έχει 14! Απο φωνη δεν φτουράει, οτι λενε είναι μύθος!εαν κελαηδούσε απο την ουρα τοτε ενταξει! επίσης οσα πουλια έβγαλε βγήκαν όλα τεσσαρες!!!όπως και το αλλο παραμύθι οτι οι κερασατες είναι αρχηγοι κοπάδιων


Οι<< κερασατες>> τι ακριβως σημαινει??

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Οι<< κερασατες>> τι ακριβως σημαινει??


*

Η θρυλική καρδερίνα κερασούλα!*


*Καρδερίνα το πουλί μύθος.*

----------


## amastro

Μπορεί να μην ισχύουν, αλλά μεγαλώσαμε με αυτούς τους μύθους.
Από όλη την παρέα των πιτσιρικάδων με την λόξα των πουλιών στην Αγία Βαρβάρα, μόνο ένας είχε μια 8άρα και είχε γίνει περιζήτητος.
Μαζευόμασταν στο σπίτι του και κοιτάζαμε την καρδερίνα με το στόμα ανοιχτό, 
λες και βλέπαμε την Ornella Muti (για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι).

----------


## kostas karderines

εχεις δικιο αντρεα!οχι οτι δεν λεει αλλα δεν ειναι και τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο!λογο σπανιοτητας τετοιον πουλιον επρεπε να υπερβαλουν και λιγο εως πολυ!!!δες τι γραφουν και για τις κερασουλες!!!το καλυτερο πουλι που ειχα παλια ηταν με 2 ασπραδια!ομορφια εχει και ειδικα οταν ανοιγει η ουρα βενταλια!ο λογος που το εβαλα ειναι οτι ισως καποιοι να ειχαν ακουσει αλλα να μην ειχαν δει ποτε! 
οσο για την ornella buti........αστα!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε να δουμε τι αλλο μας κρυβεις!! Χα χα χα 
Θα συμφωνησω Κωστα απολυτα μαζι σου, για τους μυθους κλπ κλπ
Το πουλακι σου ειναι σιγουρα ομως ιδιαιτερο και ομορφο ,οπως και τα υπολοιπα που εχεις φυσικα!!
Στο μεγεθος ειναι οπως τα αλλα ή λιγο μεγαλυτερο?
Οσο για τις κερασουλες ,το ιδιαιτερο χαρισμα τους ειναι οτι ειναι φορεις ασπροκεφαλης!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Οσο για τις κερασουλες ,το ιδιαιτερο χαρισμα τους ειναι οτι ειναι φορεις ασπροκεφαλης!


μια διευκρίνιση. οι φορεις ασπροκεφαλης εχουν τα χρωματιστα φτερα στο σβερκο, και οχι οτι ολες οι κερασουλες ειναι φορεις ασπροκεφαλης.

----------


## kostaskirki

Κωστα δεν ξερω να σου πω για το αν οι αγριες κερασουλες στην φυση ειναι φορεις ασπροκεφαλης αλλα για τις κερασουλες εκτροφεις τοτε σιγουρα αυτες ειναι φορεις.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Αντε να δουμε τι αλλο μας κρυβεις!! Χα χα χα 
> Θα συμφωνησω Κωστα απολυτα μαζι σου, για τους μυθους κλπ κλπ
> Το πουλακι σου ειναι σιγουρα ομως ιδιαιτερο και ομορφο ,οπως και τα υπολοιπα που εχεις φυσικα!!
> Στο μεγεθος ειναι οπως τα αλλα ή λιγο μεγαλυτερο?
> Οσο για τις κερασουλες ,το ιδιαιτερο χαρισμα τους ειναι οτι ειναι φορεις ασπροκεφαλης!


Κωστα είναι είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη και κερασουλα! Είναι σπαθατο πουλι!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Κωστα δεν ξερω να σου πω για το αν οι αγριες κερασουλες στην φυση ειναι φορεις ασπροκεφαλης αλλα για τις κερασουλες εκτροφεις τοτε σιγουρα αυτες ειναι φορεις.


εγω λεω οτι οι αγριες κερασουλες δεν ειναι φορεις ασπροκεφαλης. 

''κερασουλες εκτροφης'' σαν ορος δεν στεκι (αλλο αν μοιαζουν) οι φορεις μπορει να εχουν ολοκληρη χρωματιστη γραμμη πισω απο το μαυρο, και οχι 2-3 αντε το πολυ 5 πουπουλακια χρωματιστα.

*καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι οι ασπροκεφαλες σαν μεταλλαξη προηλθαν απο διασταυρωση μειτζορ με ιμαλαιων.

----------

